# 8 Gallon Action Packer



## WingDog (Dec 25, 2013)

So I am headed off to FC this January and am flying with my resin based fursuit head for the first time. I do not want this thing under the plane for reasons that last year they almost lost my bag and other fursuit, which would have ruined my weekend. I also do not want this unprotected in the overhead bin. What am I too do?

I bought an 8 Gallon Action Packer, fits my head perfectly, my only problem now is that Southwest lists their carry on size as being 10"W X 16"H X 26"L

First off this seems weird to me, but it's how it was told to me when I talked to customer service. Even my rolling backpack that has flown before is wider than 10"

Anywho the Action packer is listed as 14.4"W X 12.1"H X 19.9"L. Here you can see my dilemma. I'm good on the Length and Height, but the Width is over by just a bit. Again I am thinking I was told incorrectly and the Height and Width should be reversed. Even if that is true, then I am over height by 2" UNLESS I take off the lid, which then puts me right at 10".

My real question here is, should I go for it? Should I try to carry it on? Am I correct to assume the H and W are swapped? Has anyone flown with the 8 Gallon Rubbermaid Action Packer before?

Really I figure if it comes down to it, I can always ditch the case, it goes under the plane and I put the head in a waterproof baggy thing and put it under my seat.

Before anyone says suck it up and put it under the plane, I paid $1000 for this and this will be it's second con, IT SHALL NOT GO UNDER THE PLANE. My brother used to work the baggage and I know how they treat stuff.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2013)

All I know from past experince they are really anal about carry on luggage size. Try to find some kinda forums that may have further info with your problem. Airports in general are extremely strict with everything nowadays. 


Thanks Obama.






I have  $1000+ suit and I dont trust those fuckers. They rip open your action packer and dig through everything making a mess and dont put things back in order. My friend has a white wolf fursuit and when he openes his fursuit box there was a bunch of dirt and grease and god knows what else all over it cuz the fucker checking his luggage had dirty ass hands/gloves whatever. 

Another friend also worked with baggage


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but my shitty tablet wont let me edit properly.

Anyway another friend of mine worked baggage with twa and I heard so many horror stories about how the other workers would fuck with other peoples personal property.


----------



## WingDog (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't a straight answer from the airline, I just recently posted to another forum. Hope for the best, I will post results


----------

